# anyone tried green mag. creatine???



## blazin98 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone on here has tried green mag. creatine?? i saw a bunch of good reviews on bodybuilding.com.  just looking for some real world input.  mono bloats me so im looking for a good creatine in pill form.  (I know green mag. isnt pill form!) just wondering if it bloats like reg. mono??  what about promera health con-cret??   I know u guys dont like gnc but the only places i have to buy supplements around here are them and walmart!! any help is appreciated


----------



## ZECH (Feb 13, 2009)

Green Bulge is basically the same thing in Pill form.
Controlled Labs Green Bulge Creatine(Ethyl Ester) 150 caps


----------



## egodog48 (Feb 13, 2009)

Green mag astes good, but green bilge is the pill form if thats what you prefer.  You get more servings out of the drink.

How can it be the only place to buy supps?  You have a computer dont you, just order that way.


----------



## Bradicallyman (Feb 13, 2009)

i used a weeks worth of sample packets of green mag. I didn't use it long enough to notice any strength gains but I have not heard one bad thing about it and in that week I did not bloat like I do while on mono. I personally prefer mono because its cheaper and it works.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 14, 2009)

Mono does not bloat you. It is intracellular water(in the cells of the muscels) not between the muscle and skin. I don't know where people get this stuff from.


----------



## blazin98 (Feb 14, 2009)

well im no scientist but i can tell you mono made my stomach feel bloated and upset.  and know many people that it does this way.  

anyways i decided to get either some sizeon or green mag??

thanks for the help guys


----------

